# Approximate time for AP to remove foils



## drlonzo (Aug 26, 2013)

Good evening everyone. I'm finally getting to start my first batch of AP up on some ram edges and card edges. What i'd like to have some help figuring out is about how long it will take for the AP to disolve off the underlying copper/nickle to allow the gold foils to release. Using the following scenario. 
I have about 9 ounces of plated edges from both cards and ram.
There will be no heat applied - reliing on ambient air temp.
No bubbler/air pump being used.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thomas


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 26, 2013)

I saw a great difference between without air, with big bubbles, with fine bubbles and with both. I would guess it may differ, depending on temperature and concentration,too, from 2 days to 2 weeks. You need an air bubbler anyway. Those made for aquariums do a good job.


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm not using a bubble as I'm in no hurry.

I start with old AP solution or just a dash H2O2 and some fresh HCl in a glass jar. I also add about 50% of water to keep down the HCl fumes. Then I put it away, only shaking it once in a while so the solution can reach every finger. I just leave the jar open so oxygen from the air can diffuse down into the solution.
It is usually done in 1-3 weeks. I try to remove stripped fingers as they finish and add new ones as I get it from the scrap. It's not fast but I don't have to spend a lot of time on it either, just fire and forget. 8) 

Although, I am planning to do a closed loop system with a scrubber and a bubbler as I would like to be able to run faster batches and pins too.

Göran


----------



## bswartzwelder (Aug 26, 2013)

The more you are able to shake or stir it, the faster it will go. Without agitation of some sort, it will take a long time. Especially if any of the boards "nest" together where the solution cannot freely flow between them. I usually put several pounds of boards in the inner bucket of my setup. Without an air bubbler, sit back with your favorite drink and a good book.

I do use an air bubbler, and with fresh solution, I started seeing results within a day. Since, like you, I wasn't in a hurry, I just left it go for a couple of weeks. At that time, everything came out completely clean of foils. The air bubbles keep the AP solution fresh (as long as you don't have a bunch of solder containing lead in it), and provide constant agitation. I have my setup outside, away from the house, tied to the fence to keep anything (like wind or the occasional deer) from toppling it over. I cut two slots from the top of the rim of the outside bucket down the side to a point below where the lid to the bucket sits. It allow the airlines to pass through the bucket and the air inside to escape from the bucket. I seriously doubt the aquarium air pump could build up any appreciable pressure, but, I keep a brick on the lid to hold it down. With the lid in place, no rain water can enter.


----------



## JHS (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi,
i am a grandpa,and much like ap.when my grand kids ask me to drive them to the store,
i will,but in my own time.not theres


----------



## rickbb (Aug 28, 2013)

Depends, fresh solution with frequent stirring, a few days. Old solution with a bubbler and little to no stirring, a week or two.


----------

